# Mountain Bike Riding in NORWAY NORGE - especially the Vestfold Tønsberg area



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

*Mountain Bike Riding in NORWAY - especially the Vestfold Tønsberg area*

Hello fellow mountain bike riders in Norway!!! I currently live in the Pacific Northwest only about an hour and a half drive from Whistler and right next to about 75 miles of killer singletrack. But I am moving to Norway soon.

I am having a really difficult time locating the trails in Vestfold to ride. I will be moving here soon and have the opportunity to sell and buy a different bike if the SC Nomad and Pivot Firebird aren't the right kind of bike for the area.

I do know that the Hafjell Bike Park is up near Lillehammer but wow that's a long expensive drive to ride a bike and I think I'll probably only be able to go there 1 or 2 times a year.

Any ideas and/or advice you can provide would be deeply appreciated. Tusen Takk!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm not Norwegian and don't know your area. But a quick search found a map:
MTB map for Norway:
MTBmap.no - Norwegian Mountainbike Map
There seems to be some trails right next door. There's more near the other towns in the area.
Tønsberg has a cycling club but it seems to be focused on road and XC racing (as far as I could figure out)

There's a Norwegian MTB forum at TERRENGSYKKEL.NO but I didn't find out if anyone there is from Tønsberg.

At least your Nomad should be a do anything bike. It cannot be totally wrong...


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Perttime! (or Takk!)


----------



## J.B (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi, and welcome to Norway.

With Vestfold being one of our flattest counties you will struggle to find mountain biking in its literal sense. That said however, there are quite a lot of trails in this region and the island of Nøtterøy, just south of Tønsberg, is a common place to ride. In addition to the map perttime has already informed of, Trailguide is a good source of information. The site is basically a map where users can add gps traces and descriptions, and I see that there are some added in the Tønsberg area. Unfortunately, most descriptions are written in norwegian, but the site has automatic translation so you should be able to follow most of it.

If you get tired of riding in Vestfold you have, for instance, both Drammen and Kongsberg within about an hours drive and both cities have loads of nearby trails.

If you don't fancy pedalling uphill you have possibilities for lift assisted riding in Drammen (Drammen Skisenter | ? et kortreist kick i hverdagen!) and Kjerringåsen (https://nb-no.facebook.com/kjerringaasendownhill) not too far away. Keep in mind though that these are rather small resorts with only one lift and a handful of trails. Another option is to go riding in the Frognerseteren area north of Oslo where you can use the tram as an uplift (bikes are allowed for free outside rush hours).


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey JB, thank you very much for the information! I visited Birksport and they also recommended that I look at Trailguide. We went out there to look on Tenviksveien and found the parkering lot but I don't have my bike here yet so didn't get to explore at all. I'll definately chcekc out Drammen. Thanks!


----------

